# new boy Sonny



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thought I would introduce ya to my new boy. Meet SONNY


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Ohh he is gorgouse what a stunning dogs 
kerry x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous boy....i love him


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

Hes gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sonny is stunning - gorgeous chap.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw congrats hes gorgeous, my neighbours have not long got one and looks just like him


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww he a cutie! x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

would love to see this breed in real one day...
... he is lovely :smile:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Awwww lovely I love Chinese Cresteds*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww he's lovely!

How many have you got now?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

oooph hes a bit of a looker :


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ahhh ist he Stunning!!! xxx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. My computer is playing up so attempting to type whilst holding onto the internet connection thingy so unable to thank individually. Comments greatly appreciated


----------



## starthedog (May 4, 2009)

Aww i love him such a lovely breed!


----------

